

Raspberry Pi 2 vs. Odroid-C1 - 2bluesc
http://hsto.org/files/7e9/6c7/39e/7e96c739ed1a429e8378c82b703cdd41.jpg

======
2bluesc
The source[1] is of course bias. Would be interested in seeming someone else
reproduce the results.

[1] [http://magazine.odroid.com/assets/201503/pdf/ODROID-
Magazine...](http://magazine.odroid.com/assets/201503/pdf/ODROID-
Magazine-201503.pdf)

